# GoRuck - Ascent - August in Colorado



## dknob (Apr 15, 2013)

If any of you are locals - I would love some company.

https://www.goruck.com/Events/Ascent

its a little more than 4 days long in the Rockies. I'm trying to get SOFREP to sponsor me to avoid the hefty price tag.


----------



## dirtmover (Apr 15, 2013)

I wish I could go....should be down yonder by then.  Good luck dknob and anyone else who get to go.


----------



## Jay (Apr 22, 2013)

Damnit, I would but I'm doing Navigator+Firearms day in August prior to enlistment in September. Cadre said it'll benefit me most of all the capstones. 

Dknob you doing anymore challenges in the near future? Planning on Heavy in DC come July.


----------



## dknob (Apr 22, 2013)

Nah I don't see myself doing any of their challenges anymore. Just the capstones.


----------

